# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  My Whole House - Feel free to help out

## Thommo1974

Hi everyone,  
I just bought a new (old) house in Annerley QLD with the intent of trying to renovate it over the next year or so. It needs a lot of work (repaint in and out) new kitchen, floors bathrooms etc. As well as that I would like to build in under the house. It has previously been lifted. 
I really want to have a got a whatever I can by myself. Its not because I think I can do a better job, its more that I really want to have a go. I am more than happy to have a go, and if its not working out - I'll pay for the help!!! 
The problem is, while I can read the BCA and am happy using the tools, I really fall down on what I can legally do, and when something needs to be certified. My aim is to have everything habitable... 
What I'm hoping for is to try and keep this updated, and am really looking for any suggestions, or tradies that wouldn't mind giving me advice in the local area. I am more than happy to pay for a consult!!! 
So first point and question - 
Lets assume that underneath the house I have the required 2.4m height for a habitable room. I would like to make a couple of rooms downstairs. I am happy enough building compliant non load bearing walls, but I am not sure of when something gets certified. For example, do I build the framing to spec, ensuring the flooring and other wall etc are fine and get an inspection, or get it wired up for lighting etc, or do the whole plastering (which I can't do myself!!!) and get it certified at the end. If thats the case, how do the certifiers know everything was fine.  
Is it even feasible for me to do this??? 
Please give me some advice! I've got plenty of other questions coming 
Thanks heaps everyone... 
Thommo

----------


## andy the pm

Thommo, 
Your local council should be your first port of call, either check their website or give them a call and have an informal chat with the building control dept.  They will be able to tell you what can and can't be done and what needs a permit. 
Andy

----------


## Thommo1974

Thanks Andy,  
I will do. I seem to be getting different information from different sources!!! 
Another question you might know. It looks like when downstairs was lifted a fairly solid cement slab was put in. Any idea of whether there are different standards of subflooring required for habitable vs inhabitable. I'll be putting some walls up, but none will be load bearing, and then there will be tiling over some waterproofing... 
Thanks again

----------


## andy the pm

Its pretty hard to say as it depends on what the previous owners were planning I guess. 
I would probably get my masonry drill out and drill a hole somewhere inconspicuous to see how thick the concrete is. 
Generally you will need a certificate of compliance for any electrical, plumbing and waterproofing work carried out. A lot of people don't bother but if your planning on selling within a couple of years then make sure you get them. 
It also depends on the value of work you are planning on doing, its up to $12k here in NSW and anything over you will need to take out home warranty insurance and go down the owner builder route. 
A very basic rule of thumb with some councils is that and structural work will need a permit, non-structural won't but then some councils consider window replacement (like for like) as structural. 
I rung my local one to ask about re-stumping, he just said: put it this way, we don't get many applications through....
He then asked what else I was planning on doing and he told me which ones need a permit.  Was actually quite helpful, but then others are less helpful... 
Andy

----------


## NigeC

Easy for the electrical as you will get a certificate of electrical safety (vic) that means it is compliant.

----------


## styx80

My first call after you check out Brisbane City Council is talk to a draftsman or the like and get some plans, then put them in for certification if your going to do it yourself do an owner builders course as you'll need to get your owner builder number before the certifier signs off to give you approved plans so you can go ahead and start........ and then there is a thousand other things also. I'm also in Annerley and currently doing my reno at the moment so if you need any advice to save yourself some hassle get in contact and i'll try to help out if i can.

----------


## Thommo1974

Hey Styx, 
Thanks, I'll take you up on that!!!

----------

